# my saltwater fish has ich help powder blue tang



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

my racon butterfly has ich my has ich powder brown has it what should i seen last night the powder blue has it all over its body but in the moring only some is there and how to cure it and my angel empoar to please help


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

im not sure what meds are safe for salt tanks... do some fish eat the ich off them? this video description says its a neon goby cleaning ich off of a tang


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

no i dont have any fish like that i have 5 damsels 1 powder brown and a blue angel empoar raccon butterfly and a lunar warsse


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Setup a quarantine tank and treat with copper. Also a freshwater bath sometimes helps and try to feed your fish with liquid garlic to avoid from future ich breakout


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

i phoned jl acutics they said they have the medicen 10 dollers dont need anther tank


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If this is in a reef tank, it is very difficult IME to treat for ick since most effective medications will also harm corals/live rock bacteria.

UV is more of a preventative (keeping ick spore numbers low) than a cure.

Ozone if improperly set can "burn" the fishes' gills.

If possible, catch the fish out & place into a bare quarantine tank & treat with a good copper-based medication (used according to instructions or at a slightly lower concentration).


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

its not a reef tank fish only no live rock or coral or sand


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Just be aware that if you use a copper-based medication, the copper will probably impregnate the silicone, making the tank useless in the future if you want to have live rock or corals since Copper is toxic to the bacteria & corals.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

pretty sure cleaner wrasses will eat marine ich. Could also try a freshwater dip. If you're going to use any meds at all I say use a qt tank since inverts/live rock/coral are VERY sensitive to meds.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

Rajan said:


> Setup a quarantine tank and treat with copper. Also a freshwater bath sometimes helps and try to feed your fish with liquid garlic to avoid from future ich breakout


i was just thinking this. quarentine tanks is the way to go.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

freshwater dip is stressful to the fish and imo should only be done in very minor cases of ich, it can actually make the ich worse. 

one thing you can try but takes up to 8 weeks is hyposalinity although quarantine tank and copper is probably the best bet


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

from my understanding of mi, ich is normally present in most saltwater aquariums and is only visible to you when your fish gets stressed out and is re-infected with the ich, as stated already a uv sterilizer will help control the ich but will not eliminate it completely in most cases, and if you do set up a quarantine tank do a low light tank, it will help reduce stress on your fish and make sure you maintain the same perimeters and a normal feeding schedule as lack of food will cause stress and make things worse


----------

